
Ex-CIA officer arrested for allegedly selling secrets to China - lilbaine
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/17/ex-cia-officer-arrested-selling-secrets-china
======
knolax
> According to court documents, the co-conspirator is suffering from a severe
> cognitive disease so the FBI was not seeking an arrest warrant “at this
> time”.

So they're saying an 85 year senile old man committed international espionage.
Press F to doubt.

